# english classes made available once visa granted



## guppy (May 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,

thanks for the help and the information as always, I havent posted alot but I have been reading these forums frequently over the last year or so ever since my partner and I decided to apply for a visa to have her move here.

So first thing is first, My partner: Manami was granted a PMV to move to Australia and Marry me (YAY) so we tied the knot and now that we have done this we have filled out the application for a Partner Visa. 

I have heard differing answers (even from dpt of IMMI depending on who you speak to...)
Question: once we apply for the partner visa are we able to then access the 500 hours of free english classes? or do we need to wait the 2 years.. in which case her english would be awesome by then anyway... 

I have heard that yes she can, no she can't. etc. etc. I am just very very confused, the information on the IMMI website seems to state that she can access the classes ie. AMEP after applying for the VISA and I have had one of the officers confirm this. I was told by a different IMMI officer that this was not the case. 

Clarification needed before my brain explodes please!!!

has anyone gone through something along these lines? and knows the deal?

thanks in advance!


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm not sure. From what I know only if she is granted a permanent visa may she be entitled to the 500 hour classes.

Am curious to also hear other opinions as my husband also wants to attend English classes too. ( we're waiting for a permanent visa to be granted)


----------



## guppy (May 24, 2011)

it just seems silly waiting 2 years before being able to access the classes that will allow someone to live and work in Australia... 

it seems almost like they want us to pay for classes on top of the visa cost. Frustration lol!


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

rufa said:


> I'm not sure. From what I know only if she is granted a permanent visa may she be entitled to the 500 hour classes.
> 
> Am curious to also hear other opinions as my husband also wants to attend English classes too. ( we're waiting for a permanent visa to be granted)


Found this on the immi website. Doesnt answer the question but it does say that temporary visas don't have acess to government funding for tertiary.

http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/partners/partner/309-100/


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

Also found this Ws iate that might give us some answers. I know that skilled migrants attended free classes so hopefully we might get lucky too.

If you Are in OZ ,contact this school and check with them. Let me know what they say 

http://www.ames.edu.au/content/certificates.aspx?ciid=CSWEIIM


----------



## guppy (May 24, 2011)

rufa said:


> Also found this Ws iate that might give us some answers. I know that skilled migrants attended free classes so hopefully we might get lucky too.
> 
> If you Are in OZ ,contact this school and check with them. Let me know what they say
> 
> Certificate II in Spoken and Written English | NSW AMES


thanks for the help Rufa, both of us are in QLD unfortunately and unable to attend the NSW schools but in regards to the visa.

I believe (and please correct me if i'm wrong, please!! lol) that once you apply for the permanent visa you also apply for the temporary visa and/or bridging visa. while holding this temp visa you would be able to apply for assistance within the AMEP etc. funded courses?


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

guppy said:


> thanks for the help Rufa, both of us are in QLD unfortunately and unable to attend the NSW schools but in regards to the visa.
> 
> I believe (and please correct me if i'm wrong, please!! lol) that once you apply for the permanent visa you also apply for the temporary visa and/or bridging visa. while holding this temp visa you would be able to apply for assistance within the AMEP etc. funded courses?


Just found our answer!

http://www.ames.edu.au/content/contentpage.aspx?id=1&category=Migrants

As I suspected only permanent visas are entitled to the 510 hours... Have a look.


----------



## guppy (May 24, 2011)

rufa said:


> Just found our answer!
> 
> AMEP - Adult Migrant English Program in NSW | NSW AMES
> 
> As I suspected only permanent visas are entitled to the 510 hours... Have a look.


the information on the page:
Eligibility

You may be eligible for free English lessons under the AMEP if you:


are a newly arrived migrant, refugee or humanitarian entrant from overseas
are at least 18 years old
have a less than functional level of English
arrived in Australia after 1 July 1991
are a temporary resident who holds a gazetted visa
have been granted permanent residence in Australia since 1 January 1998
are aged between 16 and 18 years and unable to attend English classes at
school

it specifies that you must hold a gazetted visa. this would include any temporary visa(as far as I understand) the term gazetted just means that it is a visa recognized by the australian government.

Im just confused, because all this information seems to tell me that she would be eligible to attend classes but have heard different information from many sources. I am going to be speaking to the partner office monday once they are open and trying to get more answers


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi guppy and rufa,

During my own searches regarding this before submitting my husband's application, I came across these additional things:

Adult Migrant English Program - Eligibility



> *Can I join AMEP English courses?*
> 
> You may be able to learn English with the AMEP if you hold a permanent visa, have little or no English, and:
> 
> ...


Fact Sheet 94 - English Courses for Eligible Migrants and Humanitarian Entrants in Australia



> *AMEP eligibility*
> 
> AMEP eligibility is complex. All clients enquiring on their AMEP eligibility should be referred to an AMEP service provider who can assess clients' eligibility.
> 
> ...


And that legislative instrument, 'English Courses for Holders of Certain Temporary Visas', can be found here, but all the information contained therein is already included in the fact sheet above.

When I was writing my sponsor's statement, I added that I knew about this information so my husband could start learning English asap when he arrives, so that I could fulfil my sponsor's obligation of informing my partner about available English classes.

He also added something about diligently studying English, currently and in the future, in his own statement too, somewhere under 'future plans', I think. Can't help but try to be as ingratiating to IMMI as possible!


----------



## twww (Sep 16, 2011)

All very confusing isn't it?

Timely thread as we want my Fiance in an English class ASAP.


----------



## guppy (May 24, 2011)

omg, thank you so much. hahaha i am so relieved. Classes here we come!! I am sure that Rufa will be relieved her husband can do classes as well. 

now i just need to contact the lovely people at immigration and find out when we will be officially given the bridging/temporary visa. from reading most peoples posts, the bridging A is given almost immediately.


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

guppy said:


> omg, thank you so much. hahaha i am so relieved. Classes here we come!! I am sure that Rufa will be relieved her husband can do classes as well.
> 
> now i just need to contact the lovely people at immigration and find out when we will be officially given the bridging/temporary visa. from reading most peoples posts, the bridging A is given almost immediately.


You sure bet I am!!!!

Thanks adventure for the info. All I need now is the visa granted


----------



## philliphs (Jul 6, 2012)

*Bridging Visa A*

Hello All, we and my wife just got married last month under PMV.
She is in process of applying 820 temporary spouse visa, and currently under bridging visa A.

Our agent told me she can start getting AMEP course, but some schools here in Victoria does not accept bridging visa A, only when she gets her 820 visa would grant her access to the 500 hours. While it is good news that temporary visa still have access to the 500 hours, she probably have to wait for at least 12 months to get her visa approved.

Is there anyone who can clarify this information, or does someone know which school would accept bridging visa A in Victoria?

Thanks All!


----------



## guppy (May 24, 2011)

philliphs said:


> Is there anyone who can clarify this information, or does someone know which school would accept bridging visa A in Victoria?
> 
> Thanks All!


Hi Philliphs,

there is a listing of the schools that accept AMEP on the IMMI website

process
The information I have is that the instant that you send in the application for the Partner visa you are placed under the Bridging Visa A.

After they receive the paperwork they will send you back the information pack confirming you are placed under the *Temporary visa* this happened for us within one week of sending in the application forms.

you can then apply for AMEP,

P.S. the semester for the school we enrolled in is just starting next week so be quick I think!!


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

guppy said:


> Hi Philliphs,
> 
> there is a listing of the schools that accept AMEP on the IMMI website
> 
> ...


Hi guppy

Please give me feedback of your wife's classes next week  I am curious to know how she adapts so that I can help my husband


----------



## philliphs (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Guppy, we have a letter of acknowledgment of partner visa which we got when we lodged the application. It does not state anything that she is placed under temporary visa. 

We tried our luck with it anyway but it did not work. Just wondering what id the title if the letter you got from DIMIA one week after you lodged the application of visa 820?


----------



## djdba188 (May 7, 2012)

guppy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> thanks for the help and the information as always, I havent posted alot but I have been reading these forums frequently over the last year or so ever since my partner and I decided to apply for a visa to have her move here.
> 
> ...


Hi

Once your 820 is approved ( Partner (Provisional) (Class UF);

then you have access to AMEP ... see ..

Fact Sheet 94. English Courses for Eligible Migrants and Humanitarian Entrants in Australia

Regards

DJ


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info in this thread! I looked into AMEP when my fiance lodged her visa and thought she was not eligible until she got PR, but it seems she may be. I've just emailed the AMEP department at Central TAFE in Perth to clarify. Will post back and let you know!


----------



## djdba188 (May 7, 2012)

BonezAU said:


> Thanks for the info in this thread! I looked into AMEP when my fiance lodged her visa and thought she was not eligible until she got PR, but it seems she may be. I've just emailed the AMEP department at Central TAFE in Perth to clarify. Will post back and let you know!


you can see a 13 number on that page to call DIAC but it does say those who have 820 granted are eligible..


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

djdba188 said:


> you can see a 13 number on that page to call DIAC but it does say those who have 820 granted are eligible..


TAFE just got back to me and said she would not be eligible on the Subclass 300, and she would need to have PR.
I replied back and just asked for clarification if she could do courses while on her 820. I might give immi a call anyway to clarify.

edit: TAFE just got back to me and confirmed she would be eligible on the Subclass 820 but not the 300. This is due to the 820 being a bridging visa whilst waiting for the 801/PR.
This means we can get married quickly after she arrives then she can start learning English real propper n good n all that


----------



## djdba188 (May 7, 2012)

BonezAU said:


> TAFE just got back to me and said she would not be eligible on the Subclass 300, and she would need to have PR.
> I replied back and just asked for clarification if she could do courses while on her 820. I might give immi a call anyway to clarify.
> 
> edit: TAFE just got back to me and confirmed she would be eligible on the Subclass 820 but not the 300. This is due to the 820 being a bridging visa whilst waiting for the 801/PR.
> This means we can get married quickly after she arrives then she can start learning English real propper n good n all that


Hey Bonez - exactly my plan also ( Real pwoper like !!  ) !! 
getting that 820 approved AsaP ..

BTW youmust be close to grant by now ... ANY ISSUES?


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

djdba188 said:


> Hey Bonez - exactly my plan also ( Real pwoper like !!  ) !!
> getting that 820 approved AsaP ..
> 
> BTW youmust be close to grant by now ... ANY ISSUES?


Our plan is to complete the 820 forms as soon as she arrives here, (or just before we get married), which should be within 2-3 months of arriving, then the day after we get married we'll be ready to submit it!

Fingers crossed something will happen soon!! My fiance emailed the CO a few weeks back and said that she was waiting for the medicals to be assessed in Australia and to check back around the middle of November (now). However, reading another thread about medicals it seems that the backlog is 2 months to be processed in Sydney and the medicals weren't submitted to Jakarta until 26th Sept, so I suspect it'll be more towards the end of this month or early Dec when the medicals are done.

I don't know what else the CO needs to do after they receive the medicals back - they may be in a position to grant straight away or there may be other work to happen behind the scenes.

We really hope a grant will be made before Christmas, then my fiance wants to come out here early Jan after spending Christmas/new year with family.


----------



## djdba188 (May 7, 2012)

BonezAU said:


> Our plan is to complete the 820 forms as soon as she arrives here, (or just before we get married), which should be within 2-3 months of arriving, then the day after we get married we'll be ready to submit it!
> .


you probably cannot submit the day after marriage - as u need to wait for offiail marriage certan dget that copied and certified afew weeks afte I reckon ..


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

djdba188 said:


> you probably cannot submit the day after marriage - as u need to wait for offiail marriage certan dget that copied and certified afew weeks afte I reckon ..


Yeah well it always pays to be prepared. What I meant by the day after was as soon as possible...


----------

